# Nilfisk short trigger gun



## Carscope

Hey guys do any of you know where I can get a short trigger gun for my nilfisk c120? Similar to the ķarcher ones sold on clean your car? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

Eturty said:


> Hey guys do any of you know where I can get a short trigger gun for my nilfisk c120? Similar to the ķarcher ones sold on clean your car?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


As far as I'm aware they don't exist yet...........but may be out soon.

I bought a quick release converter for my E145 meaning I don't have to attach the long lance so it shortens it though not as short as the short trigger gun.

I'd definitely recommend it and if I'm honest not sure I'd even buy the short trigger gun if it came out.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Qwashers may do an adapter worth an email.

John Tht.


----------



## Gary_M

I have a c120 and I purchased the upgraded hose and shorty trigger from Direct Hoses and it was worth every penny. The hose kinks far less, I got one double the length of the standard hose so no more having to move the unit around the car, and the shorty trigger feels like a different league quality wise compared to the standard nilfisk gun.

https://www.directhoses.net/collect...-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles


----------



## Carscope

Oh awesome thank you gary! Does it still adapt to a snow foam gun? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary_M

The package that I linked comes with a snow foam lance adapter, it screwed straight on to my Auto Finesse gun no problem.


----------



## AndyQash

macca666 said:


> As far as I'm aware they don't exist yet...........but may be out soon.
> 
> I bought a quick release converter for my E145 meaning I don't have to attach the long lance so it shortens it though not as short as the short trigger gun.
> 
> I'd definitely recommend it and if I'm honest not sure I'd even buy the short trigger gun if it came out.


Thanks for the info, Macca...I bought the quick release converter on Sunday, definitely worth a go for £14.


----------



## Gafferinc

Can you post the link please?


----------



## AndyQash

https://cleanyourride.co.uk/

Here you go, look in pressure washer accessories, I have an old C series so went with Kit A.


----------



## minimadmotorman

HDD do a hose and trigger package presently and also have an adaptor for the standard hose in development


----------



## Carscope

That hdd is probably the best bet, does the gun swivel? And is 10 metres the next bet for length? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Yes the gun swivels.


----------



## macca666

AndyQash said:


> https://cleanyourride.co.uk/
> 
> Here you go, look in pressure washer accessories, I have an old C series so went with Kit A.


I can second this Andy is a great guy to deal and who I bought off as well :thumb:


----------



## Gary_M

Interestingly, I’ve never heard of HDD before, but just had a look to see if I should have bought one of their kits instead of the Direct Hoses kit I linked previously.
The kit is absolutely identical, if you zoom in on the stock image on HDD’s webpage you can see the hose is from Direct Hoses, they’ve literally just lifted the stock image from DH’s website.
So I would say either kit will serve you well.


----------



## Carscope

In2detailing have just brought one out so I picked it up! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gafferinc

macca666 said:


> I can second this Andy is a great guy to deal and who I bought off as well :thumb:


Yep, same here!


----------



## Carscope

Just as a secondary note will any of the quick connect hoses from HDD fit the in2detailing gun?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Posted in another thread last night:https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=412957&page=2

I'll copy the post here as there is a discount code.

You can now buy a proper gun from In2detaling:
NILFISK Series DELUXE Swivel Quick Release Short Trigger Gun with Quick Release Nozzles
for £39.99.

Just ordered my self one. Due for dispatch Monday 18/11/2019. If you spend over £50 get free delivery. Also found a dsicount code that works:*ASNET* thank me later.


----------



## tictap

I've just ordered one of these: https://www.gilbertdetailers.co.uk/product-page/nilfisk-c-series-quick-release-trigger-1

£31.99 and free delivery...


----------



## Trix

I bought a SGS28 and other bits from Excel and the service was great . I've noticed they do these now which might well help you.

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/excel-small-trigger-karcher-k-series


----------



## magicone

I have just purchased one of the trigger guns from in2detailing as I have been waiting a while for someone to release one for the E series Nilfisk models. Does anyone know of a long metal lance attachment that would work with this new trigger gun?


----------



## country boy

Direct Hoses do lances to go into quick release guns.


----------



## Carscope

magicone said:


> I have just purchased one of the trigger guns from in2detailing as I have been waiting a while for someone to release one for the E series Nilfisk models. Does anyone know of a long metal lance attachment that would work with this new trigger gun?


I'm interested in this too!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## G-a-v-a-l-a-r

Excel detailing supplies?


----------



## Kev.O

Would love to know some feed back on the new short trigger for the Nilfisk as I’m looking to buy one myself.


----------



## Carscope

Eturty said:


> I'm interested in this too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hey bud I'll upload a review when it arrives next week 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Kev.O said:


> Would love to know some feed back on the new short trigger for the Nilfisk as I'm looking to buy one myself.


Whoops quoted myself before lol, I'll upload some pics and a review when it arrives!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steve from wath

high definition detailing ,based in barnsley have had these this week, 
just check prices at others as some are charging upto £50 for the same thing,


----------



## Jonnybbad

been looking at these myself just finding it hard to justify the cost what are the real benefits of these


----------



## davies20

Jonnybbad said:


> been looking at these myself just finding it hard to justify the cost what are the real benefits of these


I echo this. I know £40 isnt going to break the bank. I just wonder what real benefits i'll get off it!


----------



## Ben85

Not wanting to thread jack but can someone tell me the benefits of the 'stubby' guns over the standard guns. Or point me in the direction of a thread where the benefits are outlined? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GSVHammer

Ben85 said:


> Not wanting to thread jack but can someone tell me the benefits of the 'stubby' guns over the standard guns. Or point me in the direction of a thread where the benefits are outlined? Thanks in advance.


For me it will be accessibility. My drive is right next to the neighbours garage wall and I always find doing one side of the car with the standard lance tight. The stubby gun will make it a easier due to the short lenght of the gun. Even doing the wheel arches will be better as the gun is shorter and easier to move around the arches.


----------



## Ben85

Thanks GSV. So its mainly accessibility and working in tighter spaces. Cheers.


----------



## Carscope

Also it's quicker to swap ends and lance as well as being easier to get closer to wheel arches etc.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## blademansw

I've been contemplating picking up the one from direct hoses myself, the length of the standard gun is a right pain when you are trying to do arches etc.


----------



## shakey85

Apart from the advantages listed above, I really like it for using these spray on rinse off sealants.
The normal trigger gun is quite cumbersome but with the short one, spray over panel with one hand, rinse with the short trigger in the other. 

The ability to change spray angle is also really handy.


----------



## Carscope

Used it today and its great! Super easy to switch ends only annoying things is that the hose popped out the gun a couple of times, this was after washing my car and I was putting it away, not sure if it was because it have some kind of soapy solution on the top causing it to slip, either way was very annoying. It may have been user error though! Otherwise it's been perfect, I seemed to only use the white tip 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Does the hose click in as per the nilfisk trigger gun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

No it has to metal bars that clip against the ridges of the hose 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Yes that’s as per original but there should be a click as it fully engages. 

Edit: apologies for doubting you but I bought one of these and it won’t stay on the hose at all. It’s fully clicked in place but blows off the hose as soon as I turn the water on

I’ve emailed the seller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

garage_dweller said:


> Yes that's as per original but there should be a click as it fully engages.
> 
> Edit: apologies for doubting you but I bought one of these and it won't stay on the hose at all. It's fully clicked in place but blows off the hose as soon as I turn the water on
> 
> I've emailed the seller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too dude it's driving me nuts true did again this morning and no dice just blows out! I'll get in contact with the seller

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

I’ve got in touch with Inran too, hopefully get a speedy solution 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

I've seen this morning that it maybe the plastic sleeve on the hose maybe needs pushing further up the hose so it enables the fitting to click into the gun better


----------



## garage_dweller

My hose end did click in, metal was over the recess on the hose end. Still blew off. 

It clicks in, but I can just pull it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Had the same issue i have an upgraded hose as well so no rubber clashing issues, very annoying 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonKruys

I had exactly the same issue in first use today. The fix that worked for me was to fit the hose in the original trigger, and pull the plastic/rubber end/cover on the hose back. Honestly didn't think it would work, as I couldn't see any clashing, but a firm push in after that and all is fine and dandy. 

I was convinced it was fully clicking in before I pulled the sheaf back, and honestly it doesn't look like it should have helped, but rock solid now and unable to pull out. Fitted / refitted a few times today with no issue. Reckon I had to push it 3-5mm further on by pulling back the moulding on the hose, so further than seemed likely! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## f4780y

Exactly the same experience here - you think that you are pushing it on far enough and that it is fully seated, but it isn't

Move the rubber back (trim carefully with a Stanley if its hard to move), and you'll find it will get just that little bit further on and magic will happen  

Once I realised, its been fine ever since and not popped off once!


----------



## garage_dweller

I’m using a qwashers hose and slide the rubber end right back so I could get a good fit. No joy, I think it’s cracked some plastic on the adapter now. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

I'm using this style hose so I don't think that's the issue with mine?









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

I bought from in2detailing, and no response yet. Anyone else gone back to them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

I had response yesterday explaining to pull back the rubber like the previous posts however my hose isn't the standard one. After I explained and sent a photo to in2detialing I never got anything back 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

That’s not good. I guess if I don’t get a response I’ll go through PayPal

Edit: got a response, I’m returning the gun to be tested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

garage_dweller said:


> That's not good. I guess if I don't get a response I'll go through PayPal
> 
> Edit: got a response, I'm returning the gun to be tested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Update : Imran sent me a returns label today so will return it for testing now and see how get on

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shakey85

I always try to get back to everyone.
Unfortunately I can miss messages so please either send again or call if you can

So far I think the 2 above are the only reported issues to us.
I have sent pre paid labels to both to get them back to test.
We personally have sold about 120 and I know other guys have sold quote a few aswell.

Remember, these adaptors, unlike the Karchers which come from Karcher, have been specifically made from scratch for Nilfisk.
I will check the returned ones to establish if they are faulty however it may be a compatibility issue with the hose (for example if Aftermarket).
Either way, if faulty I will have them replaced ot if not compatible I'll have a refund issued.


----------



## Carscope

shakey85 said:


> I always try to get back to everyone.
> Unfortunately I can miss messages so please either send again or call if you can
> 
> So far I think the 2 above are the only reported issues to us.
> I have sent pre paid labels to both to get them back to test.
> We personally have sold about 120 and I know other guys have sold quote a few aswell.
> 
> Remember, these adaptors, unlike the Karchers which come from Karcher, have been specifically made from scratch for Nilfisk.
> I will check the returned ones to establish if they are faulty however it may be a compatibility issue with the hose (for example if Aftermarket).
> Either way, if faulty I will have them replaced ot if not compatible I'll have a refund issued.


No problem mate!

Its a new product so there's bound to be issues, thanks for being so helpful.

Cheers
E


----------



## garage_dweller

shakey85 said:


> I always try to get back to everyone.
> Unfortunately I can miss messages so please either send again or call if you can
> 
> So far I think the 2 above are the only reported issues to us.
> I have sent pre paid labels to both to get them back to test.
> We personally have sold about 120 and I know other guys have sold quote a few aswell.
> 
> Remember, these adaptors, unlike the Karchers which come from Karcher, have been specifically made from scratch for Nilfisk.
> I will check the returned ones to establish if they are faulty however it may be a compatibility issue with the hose (for example if Aftermarket).
> Either way, if faulty I will have them replaced ot if not compatible I'll have a refund issued.


Thanks Imran. It's in the post to you now. It's not a big deal, these things happen

I do hope mine was faulty through as it looks a nice bit of kit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Update: 

Returned the pressure washer gun and have been refunded so my assumption is that maybe its defect? 

Either way ill have to find another one somewhere else now!


----------



## garage_dweller

I returned mine too and got a full refund. Tried one from excel and it’s exactly the same. 

I’m using a hose from qwashers and I think the connector end must be too thick for the trigger. 

It’s a tight fit on the standard gun but does stay in place once clicked in. Click it into the short trigger and it just blows off. 

I might try filing the shoulders of the connector down to see if I get a more positive fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I bought a gun, 500mm extension and 4 QR nozzles from pressure washer parts on ebay for £40
Gun is a standard ST280 available from many people and it's just got an add on adapter for stihl/nilfisk and swivel


----------



## garage_dweller

Are you using it with a qwashers hose?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

I'm using the upgraded Hose from direct hoses

https://www.directhoses.net/collect...flexiwash-replacment-hose-quick-fit-trigger-1


----------



## AdamC

Hmm, came here to hopefully buy one of these short guns but being as I have an upgraded hose already it sounds like they won’t be compatible?


----------



## Carscope

AdamC said:


> Hmm, came here to hopefully buy one of these short guns but being as I have an upgraded hose already it sounds like they won't be compatible?


Im just getting in contact with Direct hoses now as it seems as if they have a different design.


----------



## AdamC

Eturty said:


> Im just getting in contact with Direct hoses now as it seems as if they have a different design.


Let us know how you get on.


----------



## garage_dweller

I got in touch with qwashers and they can’t understand why it doesn’t fit, other than the adapter not being genuine nilfisk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor

i just got my in2detailing short gun. Had a wee play today and certainly is easier than the origginal long Nifisk one

what you guys using nozzle wise? 15, 25 or 40deg?


----------



## mt8

Used mine for the first time recently and just used the white nozzle as had the widest spray pattern, have to say it is a lot easier to use due to weight and manoeuvrability.

The only thing I need to get now is an underbody style short metal lance that will fit the quick release connectors then I won’t need to use the original lance and it’s fittings as it is too long.


----------



## grunty-motor

mt8 said:


> The only thing I need to get now is an underbody style short metal lance that will fit the quick release connectors then I won't need to use the original lance and it's fittings as it is too long.


funny that - i've been thinking about one of those.

AND, after the millionth time of the bottle falling over, one (or maybe three) of those cone shaped bottles.


----------



## AndyQash

garage_dweller said:


> I got in touch with qwashers and they can't understand why it doesn't fit, other than the adapter not being genuine nilfisk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 6 year old Qwashers hose on my Nilfisk, so is it the case that it wont fit / stay in place under pressure on these short trigger guns, regardless of which one you buy, whether that be from HDD, in2detailing or any of the other suppliers?


----------



## garage_dweller

AndyQash said:


> I have a 6 year old Qwashers hose on my Nilfisk, so is it the case that it wont fit / stay in place under pressure on these short trigger guns, regardless of which one you buy, whether that be from HDD, in2detailing or any of the other suppliers?


Yep, I've tried two from different suppliers and neither fit. I contacted qwashers and they were very helpful, however their only advice was that as the adapter wasn't original nilfisk then that was the likely reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Cheers GD...that is a shame because I'd really like to get one, looks like I'll have to make do with my quick release conversion for the Nilfisk gun.


----------



## shakey85

From feedback we have had from other suppliers it seems some, not all, of the aftermarket hoses dont fit the adaptor (the may be very slightly different)

If the adaptors are designed and based on the original Nilfisk hose any deviation from there will cause issues.

As with any 'custom' adaptor like the Nilfisk one is, there may be a small % that are faulty. This is just one of those things we have to accept as it is the only solution atm (unless you change your whole hose setup).

So far we have sold well over 100 of them, had 3/4 back of which we know at least 2 of them were using aftermarket hoses.


----------



## garage_dweller

I got a refund on the first one but haven’t se t the 2nd back yet as I might try filing the hose end 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipesh

I'll be trying mine shortly. Hope it's ok &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Using mine on a Stihl hose and no issues with the hose connection, minor leaks in the brass joints as I have nilfisk adapter and swivel adapter so will get some ptfe on them.


----------



## garage_dweller

Dipesh said:


> I'll be trying mine shortly. Hope it's ok í*½í¸¬


Hope so.

I'm guessing that in terms of tolerance compared to the nilfisk hose end, qwashers have gone one way and whoever made the adapter has gone the other.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipesh

So mine worked perfectly!

I'm using a longer q washers hose and had no issues.

It was quite stiff going on so I put a dab of silicone grease and it went on very easy, just like with my original Lance. 

It never popped off once. Perfect fit. 

If anyone is getting issues with it popping off, I would try the silicone grease.


----------



## garage_dweller

That’s good news, very odd that mine doesn’t fit though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Dipesh said:


> So mine worked perfectly!
> 
> I'm using a longer q washers hose and had no issues.
> 
> It was quite stiff going on so I put a dab of silicone grease and it went on very easy, just like with my original Lance.
> 
> It never popped off once. Perfect fit.
> 
> If anyone is getting issues with it popping off, I would try the silicone grease.


From which supplier did you get your short trigger gun from, Dipesh...if yours is working ok I might give it a go.


----------



## Dipesh

AndyQash said:


> From which supplier did you get your short trigger gun from, Dipesh...if yours is working ok I might give it a go.


In2detailing. It looks to be the same as the excel one too.

I prefer the look of these with the softer rubber on the handle. Feels great in the hand.


----------



## AndyQash

Dipesh said:


> In2detailing. It looks to be the same as the excel one too.
> 
> I prefer the look of these with the softer rubber on the handle. Feels great in the hand.


Thanks very much...going to have to give one a go. looks like it makes the various jobs so much easier.


----------



## Dipesh

AndyQash said:


> Thanks very much...going to have to give one a go. looks like it makes the various jobs so much easier.


It does, I had a where have you been all my life moment when I used it!


----------



## AdamC

Dipesh said:


> In2detailing. It looks to be the same as the excel one too.
> 
> I prefer the look of these with the softer rubber on the handle. Feels great in the hand.


Went for this one too. Using with an upgraded hose without issue.
Huge improvement over the standard gun.


----------



## Digidick

in2Detailing appear to be out of stock, wonder if that's because of the connection issues or they have have actually ran out?


----------



## Vmlopes

Plenty on ebay now, here's one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-...m/274113761670 and another https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Pres...ash-Nozzles-To-Fit-Stihl-Nilfisk/293328662058

thanks to a DW memeber for the heads up


----------



## grunty-motor

Digidick said:


> in2Detailing appear to be out of stock, wonder if that's because of the connection issues or they have have actually ran out?


I bought mine from them just before xmas - works great. Maybe a little tighter than the OEM gun. No leaks though.


----------



## GSVHammer

Bought mine from In2detaling when they came back in stock with then new connectors (November 2019). I've been using it a fair bit lately with no issues. Love the gun. Had more problems trying to get an adaptor for 1 of my snow lances to fit the quick release. All sorted now though.


----------



## Digidick

Vmlopes said:


> Plenty on ebay now, here's one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-...m/274113761670 and another https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Pres...ash-Nozzles-To-Fit-Stihl-Nilfisk/293328662058
> 
> thanks to a DW memeber for the heads up


cheers for that fella


----------



## GeeWhizRS

MV925 (swivel fitting). Cheap and excellent.
p.s. Ignore the gopro mount glued to the top. :lol:


----------



## fabionvieira

GeeWhizRS said:


> MV925 (swivel fitting). Cheap and excellent.
> 
> p.s. Ignore the gopro mount glued to the top. :lol:


Where did you get these from? Tx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vmlopes

fabionvieira said:


> Where did you get these from? Tx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plenty of places selling that gun. its all over the net, ebay, amazon etc. but where did you get the Nilfisk adapter for it?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

The male connector in the gun or the female connector in the hose?


----------



## Vmlopes

GeeWhizRS said:


> The male connector in the gun or the female connector in the hose?


Gun end


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Inlet - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...-male-to-3-8-male-Brass-Coupling/361469342746
Outlet - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11-6MM-F...BSP-MALE-THREAD-CONNECT-TO-A-GUN/261934953686


----------



## Vmlopes

GeeWhizRS said:


> Inlet - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...-male-to-3-8-male-Brass-Coupling/361469342746
> Outlet - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11-6MM-F...BSP-MALE-THREAD-CONNECT-TO-A-GUN/261934953686


Ah ok, so you had to modify your Nilfisk hose?

I was after a QR Gun connector that would accept the standard type C, D & E Nilfisk hose??


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Ahhh. It's a Kranzle hose. I bought two sets of these https://amzn.to/2ZRA5Px








I have one of the male parts (black/nickel bit) on the pressure washer and the other on the standard Kranzle gun.
I used the two female parts (brass finish) on either end of the hose.
Couple this with the other two parts already mentioned and everything is quick connect.

You want something like this? https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/nilfisk-quick-release-coupling-for-trigger-gun-nil191221838.html Alternatively, an additional hose having M22 at both ends?


----------



## Carscope

https://www.directhoses.net/collect...-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles

This looks like it would work! but no quick release


----------



## Vmlopes

Got one of these https://www.directhoses.net/collect...uick-fit-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles, brilliant gun and absolute night and day compared to the one on my Nilfisk C125, loads more pressure and flow not sure how but it's so noticeable.

I need to get a gun extension not sure what to get a medium or long, kinked or not? What you guys using?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Vmlopes said:


> What you guys using?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...mm-Angled-Extension-Lance-450-mm/292948491793
No problems with it but I just don't feel the need to use it to wash the car.


----------



## Vmlopes

GeeWhizRS said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...mm-Angled-Extension-Lance-450-mm/292948491793
> No problems with it but I just don't feel the need to use it to wash the car.


Do you just se the short gun?

Think I will get one of those for what they cost, was looking for something similar but with with an insulated section to hold.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Just get a roll of racket tape or handlebar tape for insulation.

Or that ebay seller is very helpful, just ping them what you want - adapter, length, swivel, hand grip whatever


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Yeah, I just the short gun. Using the lance it gets forces it upwards (because the end is angled) and you end up fighting it all the time. I'm not a weedy pigeon but it does make my arm ache in short order so I need to use two hands. Kinda defeats the point. I can easily blast the far side of the car roof with the gun alone. I have no need for a lance.


----------



## k4ith

I got the short gun from In2 I had issues attaching the OEM and power hose extended hose on but once you get the end in it fits fine, great bit off kit for my C120 lighter and easier to use especially on door shuts and wheel arches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipesh

Eturty said:


> https://www.directhoses.net/collect...-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles
> 
> This looks like it would work! but no quick release


If I didn't have my rubber hose i would be going this way.

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> Ahhh. It's a Kranzle hose. I bought two sets of these https://amzn.to/2ZRA5Px
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with the quick release fittings? Tempted to try it again. Also I'm tempted by ths kithttps://www.directhoses.net/collections/hose-gun-lance-sets/products/nilfisk-style-c-series-rubber-replacement-hose-machine-quick-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles?variant=28568993988686 but I recently bought an updated 10metre hose so feels like a waste of a good hose! Unless anyone is interested in purchasing my hose?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

The quick connectors work fine. I have female connectors on my hose (rather than the male ones shown in your image) so when I drag the hose back during winding it's the outside of the connector that is being pulled across the ground rather than the mating faces. If you have male fittings on the hose, you run the risk of damaging the inner part of the connector to its mating part and suffering leaks if dragged across the ground. Just common sense really. If you don't drag the hose then it's not an issue but for my application it's best to have the the female connectors on the hose.


----------



## nicks16v

Dipesh said:


> If I didn't have my rubber hose i would be going this way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


Sorry for the thread hijack - I like the look of this kit rather than the guns converted to accept the standard hose. Anyone bought one ? How is it ? Do any other companies do similar kits ? I basically want to convert to quick release hose as I hate the standard one. Will this hose connect to a Suttner trigger gun ?


----------



## \Rian

IVe got this one on my Nilfisk E130 3.9

https://www.gilbertdetailers.co.uk/product-page/nilfisk-c-series-quick-release-trigger-1

Brilliant gun the swivel fitting is also very helpfull


----------



## nicks16v

Rian said:


> IVe got this one on my Nilfisk E130 3.9
> 
> https://www.gilbertdetailers.co.uk/product-page/nilfisk-c-series-quick-release-trigger-1
> 
> Brilliant gun the swivel fitting is also very helpfull


Is it quick release ?

I meant something like this so that I can quick release the hose from the machine easily, the standard hose one is a pain. I was thinking of what you have bought, but I will still have the same issue with the hose.

Link below what I was looking at.
https://www.directhoses.net/collect...-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles


----------



## \Rian

nicks16v said:


> Is it quick release ?
> 
> I meant something like this so that I can quick release the hose from the machine easily, the standard hose one is a pain. I was thinking of what you have bought, but I will still have the same issue with the hose.
> 
> Link below what I was looking at.
> https://www.directhoses.net/collect...-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles


Yea its quick-release just a different shape to a standard quick release as its adapted for the Nilfisk hose,


----------



## Vmlopes

nicks16v said:


> Is it quick release ?
> 
> I meant something like this so that I can quick release the hose from the machine easily, the standard hose one is a pain. I was thinking of what you have bought, but I will still have the same issue with the hose.
> 
> Link below what I was looking at.
> https://www.directhoses.net/collect...-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles


Think your after this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COMPATIB...437654?hash=item2f1d06a516:g:icQAAOSwTfdbMKMi


----------



## Carscope

nicks16v said:


> Is it quick release ?
> 
> I meant something like this so that I can quick release the hose from the machine easily, the standard hose one is a pain. I was thinking of what you have bought, but I will still have the same issue with the hose.
> 
> Link below what I was looking at.
> https://www.directhoses.net/collect...-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles


I'm going to get this kit, I've contacted various suppliers of the quick release function and they have all received complaints if the hose popping out so I don't want to waste money trying it again.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Eturty said:


> I'm going to get this kit, I've contacted various suppliers of the quick release function and they have all received complaints if the hose popping out so I don't want to waste money trying it again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just purchsed this now, annoyingly i only bought a upgraded hose recently for my nilfisk.

If anyone is interested in purchasing it please let me know! its 10metre

https://www.directhoses.net/collect...nt-hose-quick-fit-trigger-1?variant=287624372


----------



## \Rian

Eturty said:


> Just purchsed this now, annoyingly i only bought a upgraded hose recently for my nilfisk.
> 
> If anyone is interested in purchasing it please let me know! its 10metre
> 
> https://www.directhoses.net/collect...nt-hose-quick-fit-trigger-1?variant=287624372


It looks like its still got the nilfisk style quick connector, not the universal quick release so your still going to need an adapter for a short gun but ive never seen the adpater by its self so you need to by the whole short gun still


----------



## Carscope

Rian said:


> It looks like its still got the nilfisk style quick connector, not the universal quick release so your still going to need an adapter for a short gun but ive never seen the adpater by its self so you need to by the whole short gun still


Its comes as a full kit, gun + nozzles+ hose and quick connect on the washer outlet so should'nt need any other parts. The link provided is just to show what hose i bought and am now selling


----------



## \Rian

Eturty said:


> Its comes as a full kit, gun + nozzles+ hose and quick connect on the washer outlet so should'nt need any other parts. The link provided is just to show what hose i bought and am now selling


Thos one ? https://www.directhoses.net/collect...nt-hose-quick-fit-trigger-1?variant=287624372 as this is just the hose


----------



## nicks16v

https://www.directhoses.net/collect...-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles

So looks like there are a few options,

.1. The complete kit above. Or if Keeping your standard hose : -
.2. A new quick release connector for the machine that turns the existing hose into a quick release
.3. and then an adaptor to change the trigger end to allow fitment of a stubby gun to the standard hose. This doesn't seems to be a proper quick release, but seems to act in a similar way


----------



## Carscope

nicks16v said:


> https://www.directhoses.net/collect...-fit-and-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles
> 
> So looks like there are a few options,
> 
> .1. The complete kit above. Or if Keeping your standard hose : -
> .2. A new quick release connector for the machine that turns the existing hose into a quick release
> .3. and then an adaptor to change the trigger end to allow fitment of a stubby gun to the standard hose. This doesn't seems to be a proper quick release, but seems to act in a similar way


Yeah I chose option one as it negates the use of the standard hose

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vmlopes

QR Adaptor for the stubby gun end are available on ebay to enable using the original hose


----------



## \Rian

£34.99 free postage https://www.gilbertdetailers.co.uk/product-page/nilfisk-c-series-quick-release-trigger-1












































Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Here the direct hose kit, proper fittings so hopefully no blow out












































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunc2610

Eturty said:


> Here the direct hose kit, proper fittings so hopefully no blow out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This is the kit I'm looking at (unless I can find the parts cheaper and DIY). Let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Carscope

Dunc2610 said:


> This is the kit I'm looking at (unless I can find the parts cheaper and DIY). Let us know how you get on with it.


Will do! I didn't want to risk buying another quick connect so went with this FYI I did see if I could do it cheaper and struggled for parts I do have a in k for just the plastic quick connect if anyone wants it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I would prefer the female quick connects to be on the ends of the hose. (Or at least at the trigger end.) You'll likely disconnect the hose from the trigger and the washer when you coil/wind the hose up and you risk damaging the sealing surface of the male quick connect when it drags on the floor. It wouldn't matter on the outer part of the female connector.


----------



## Dunc2610

GeeWhizRS said:


> I would prefer the female quick connects to be on the ends of the hose. (Or at least at the trigger end.) You'll likely disconnect the hose from the trigger and the washer when you coil/wind the hose up and you risk damaging the sealing surface of the male quick connect when it drags on the floor. It wouldn't matter on the outer part of the female connector.


This is how it comes from Directhoses as a kit (made). I guess you could ask the question they could swap the gun/hose ends around?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Dunc2610 said:


> This is how it comes from Directhoses as a kit (made). I guess you could ask the question they could swap the gun/hose ends around?


Yeah I saw that. I don't think it makes sense this way but in the grand scheme of things will probably be fine.
I dare say they can make it any way you ask Dunc. :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

Eturty said:


> Here the direct hose kit, proper fittings so hopefully no blow out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My next purchase with the 15M hose, certainly looks like quality kit.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Forgot to ask on my last post, how fluid is the swivel at the gun end?


----------



## Carscope

AndyQash said:


> Forgot to ask on my last post, how fluid is the swivel at the gun end?


Do you mean on the inlet? Feels good

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Eturty said:


> Do you mean on the inlet? Feels good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes...between the quick connect and the gun, so if it feels good then that'll do.

Either way I've just ordered one with the 15M hose, can't wait to give it a try.

Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

AndyQash said:


> Yes...between the quick connect and the gun, so if it feels good then that'll do.
> 
> Either way I've just ordered one with the 15M hose, can't wait to give it a try.
> 
> Cheers fella :thumb:


Top man!


----------



## Carscope

Its funny really pressure washers only 110 quid and I've spent 60 quid buying a gun for it haha


----------



## hopeful

How does the QR hose attach to the pressure washer? Is the original hose still attached and you join the new hose to it using the adaptor?


----------



## Carscope

hopeful said:


> How does the QR hose attach to the pressure washer? Is the original hose still attached and you join the new hose to it using the adaptor?


Come with a quick release that screws to the original outlet on the pressure, so hose is quick release both ends

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunc2610

Eturty said:


> Its funny really pressure washers only 110 quid and I've spent 60 quid buying a gun for it haha


Ah, but you can take it with you when you change machines, just need a different adapter if it's not a nilfiak machine, so it's a decent investment!


----------



## hopeful

Eturty said:


> Come with a quick release that screws to the original outlet on the pressure, so hose is quick release both ends
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ah, not on an E140.3 though


----------



## Carscope

Tried it out today and works perfect! No flying hoses or anything! Would recommend 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Eturty said:


> Tried it out today and works perfect! No flying hoses or anything! Would recommend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just what I wanted to hear, when mine arrives on Monday I think I will connect it all up and give it a try.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Digidick

Rian said:


> £34.99 free postage https://www.gilbertdetailers.co.uk/product-page/nilfisk-c-series-quick-release-trigger-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Looked at buying one of these but they are out of stock so messaged them and they've been removed from sale for now until the issue with failing connectors has been resolved.


----------



## AndyQash

Digidick said:


> Looked at buying one of these but they are out of stock so messaged them and they've been removed from sale for now until the issue with failing connectors has been resolved.


The failing connectors on some of the short trigger guns was the main reason I went for the Direct Hoses kit, I didn't want to risk the car getting damaged when using my 5 year old hose and one of these short trigger guns.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## hopeful

AndyQash said:


> The failing connectors on some of the short trigger guns was the main reason I went for the Direct Hoses kit


And it seems that a short trigger gun for the OEM Nilfisk hose is not available anywhere now


----------



## Carscope

hopeful said:


> And it seems that a short trigger gun for the OEM Nilfisk hose is not available anywhere now


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Pres...444bc02e2a:g:G~wAAOSwMUpcZqD0&redirect=mobile


----------



## Vmlopes

hopeful said:


> And it seems that a short trigger gun for the OEM Nilfisk hose is not available anywhere now


Nope they are still all over the net..................????

Here's one example https://www.directhoses.net/collect...uick-fit-short-trigger-with-quick-fit-nozzles


----------



## hopeful

Must try harder.

Thanks. I've ordered the swivel one from Direct Hoses.


----------



## Saint_David

I don't know whether to spend 60 quid on the short trigger kit with the hose, or the same amount on just the hose from qwashers?


----------



## hopeful

Received the gun. Minor problem with a ball bearing missing from the outlet connector but they're sending a replacement.

I noticed that the 25 degree nozzle is 035 size and the other two are 030. Is that correct?


----------



## minimadmotorman

hopeful said:


> Received the gun. Minor problem with a ball bearing missing from the outlet connector but they're sending a replacement.
> 
> I noticed that the 25 degree nozzle is 035 size and the other two are 030. Is that correct?


No probably not. I got some in wrong size but was quickly resolved.


----------



## robj20

Bit worried now I got one from in2detailing a while back but not had chance to use it yet. I did have to cut back the rubber boot on the hose so it would click onto the gun but it seems secure enough.


----------



## AdamC

robj20 said:


> Bit worried now I got one from in2detailing a while back but not had chance to use it yet. I did have to cut back the rubber boot on the hose so it would click onto the gun but it seems secure enough.


In general the actual gun is a really good piece of kit. The issue is with the release sleeve that is pushed to release the hose. This is only made from cheap plastic and mine broke on one of the first uses.
I sent it back for a refund and still looking out for a better option.


----------



## \Rian

Mine has been fine, had a little issue getting it to clip in but I think it just needed some persuasion and was just a little tight 


What you need to remember is these are not made by Nilfisk so there is bound to be a few issues to start with

But as said mine has been fine, used it about 5 times now 

£34.99 delivered cant complain


----------



## AdamC

Rian said:


> Mine has been fine, had a little issue getting it to clip in but I think it just needed some persuasion and was just a little tight
> 
> What you need to remember is these are not made by Nilfisk so there is bound to be a few issues to start with
> 
> But as said mine has been fine, used it about 5 times now
> 
> £34.99 delivered cant complain


Do you remove it after each use or just leave it attached to the end of the hose?


----------



## \Rian

AdamC said:


> Do you remove it after each use or just leave it attached to the end of the hose?


I remove after each use as I have the E140 3.9 and it has a hose reel so I wind the hose back up after un clipping the gun


----------



## Ben85

Does anyone know anywhere that has these guns (with the swivel) currently in stock? I have tried the links throughout the thread and all seem to be out of stock.


----------



## Digidick

Thread revival. 

I’m also after one of these, any in stock anywhere?


----------



## Kev.O

Digidick said:


> Thread revival.
> 
> I'm also after one of these, any in stock anywhere?


I just took delivery of one today for IODetail. Really good product and great company to buy from.


----------



## Kev.O

Odd question but does anyone know where I can buy a quick release to Nilfisk female connector?

I had to literally saw the connecting part on my Nilfisk trigger as I couldn’t get the hose out. Thing is I have the patio adaptor which means I now need to buy a replacement trigger gun. Was hoping I could get an adaptor to allow the original equipment to be used with the quick release trigger.


----------



## Blackpaint

Kev.O said:


> Odd question but does anyone know where I can buy a quick release to Nilfisk female connector?
> 
> I had to literally saw the connecting part on my Nilfisk trigger as I couldn't get the hose out. Thing is I have the patio adaptor which means I now need to buy a replacement trigger gun. Was hoping I could get an adaptor to allow the original equipment to be used with the quick release trigger.


Can't find any single adapter but if you dont mind building a Christmas tree you could try -

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313111581200

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184037093253


----------



## Kev.O

Blackpaint said:


> Can't find any single adapter but if you dont mind building a Christmas tree you could try -
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313111581200
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184037093253


Thank you, they are in my watch items.


----------



## IODETAIL

Kev.O said:


> I just took delivery of one today for IODetail. Really good product and great company to buy from.


:thumb::thumb: Thanks for your order.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Got one yesturday, seems good bit of kit, and good value for money came with 5 nozzles and foam lance fitting , my nilfisk hose goes in perfectly


----------



## atbalfour

I like the sound of a short trigger gun but worried by the cutting/tightness/sleeve issues. I have an E145.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

atbalfour said:


> I like the sound of a short trigger gun but worried by the cutting/tightness/sleeve issues. I have an E145.


I think the isdues are from people using aftermarket hoses not genuine nilfisk ones


----------



## pina07

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Got one yesturday, seems good bit of kit, and good value for money came with 5 nozzles and foam lance fitting , my nilfisk hose goes in perfectly


Hi buddy, 
Where did you get it from please?
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

pina07 said:


> Hi buddy,
> Where did you get it from please?
> Cheers
> Paul


Adams polishes


----------



## Kev.O

Blackpaint said:


> Can't find any single adapter but if you dont mind building a Christmas tree you could try -
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313111581200
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184037093253


Just like to say a massive thank you. These turned up in less than 2 weeks and when connected together really aren't that big. All for less than £10 delivered.


----------



## the_jj

I’ve got a Nilfisk Titan x-tra, could someone help me with a link to one please. Would the C range fit? Thank you.


----------



## Ben85

I purchased one of the short guns from in2detailing this week. Really impressed with the quality etc. I have an aftermarket hose from direct hoses i think (don't hold me to it). Fits no problem. So much easier to maneuver near the body work around the wheels and under the arches etc. I would fully recommend to anyone on the fence or considering it.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I haven't been able to use my short gun for a few months as the apparently common fault of the adapter retention ring breaking happened to me.










Not wanting to buy another of the same type, I've been searching on and off for an alternative and found this one on ali express earlier in the month so thought I'd give it a go, arrived today.










Is a very simple spring clip and seems to hold the hose well but not fully tested yet.

One issue discovered is my gun has a female connector so if I want to use my swivel, I've got gun -> swivel -> gender changer -> adapter -> hose which is about a foot long.










It's not bad without the swivel but I like the swivel so have to decide if I keep the current gun, long swivel, current gun without swivel or look for gun with a slim swivel and outer male connector.










That's the rest of my afternoon taken care of....


----------



## b1g1an

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I haven't been able to use my short gun for a few months as the apparently common fault of the adapter retention ring breaking happened to me.
> 
> Not wanting to buy another of the same type, I've been searching on and off for an alternative and found this one on ali express earlier in the month so thought I'd give it a go, arrived today.
> 
> Is a very simple spring clip and seems to hold the hose well but not fully tested yet.
> 
> One issue discovered is my gun has a female connector so if I want to use my swivel, I've got gun -> swivel -> gender changer -> adapter -> hose which is about a foot long.
> 
> It's not bad without the swivel but I like the swivel so have to decide if I keep the current gun, long swivel, current gun without swivel or look for gun with a slim swivel and outer male connector.
> 
> That's the rest of my afternoon taken care of....


Thanks for posting, had wondered about these myself. Was it this supplier or did you find a better deal?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33002837121.html


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

It was Bear Force yes, 10 days so pretty good.

I've been thinking about a couple of the clip parts with 1/4" female as that might let me construct something a bit neater without so many adapters. I didn't see them initially so might be a better way to go depending on your lance and existing setup.


----------



## peterdoherty

New metal version available from Amazon - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08J862WKT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## b1g1an

JoeyJoeJo said:


> It was Bear Force yes, 10 days so pretty good.
> 
> I've been thinking about a couple of the clip parts with 1/4" female as that might let me construct something a bit neater without so many adapters. I didn't see them initially so might be a better way to go depending on your lance and existing setup.


Good to hear, thanks.

Only got standard lance with 15m Superflex hose currently so was thinking one of these and one of their gun/nozzle packs, all done for less than £20 then.

When you say 1/4", do you mean that's the thread size in the end of the plastic bit, pic says 'G1/4" (12.5mm)' and 12.5mm is half an inch so not sure what they mean?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Yes, the plastic bit that's brand specific has g1/4 female output, so I either need a new gun with an M22 male input that I can connect the current adapter too, or I could buy the plastic piece and a M22 female-G1/4 male brass connector.

I'm thinking new gun would be simplest and limit the number of connections but I'm also tight so a 2 quid adapter appeals!!


----------



## b1g1an

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Yes, the plastic bit that's brand specific has g1/4 female output, so I either need a new gun with an M22 male input that I can connect the current adapter too, or I could buy the plastic piece and a M22 female-G1/4 male brass connector.
> 
> I'm thinking new gun would be simplest and limit the number of connections but I'm also tight so a 2 quid adapter appeals!!


Lol, man after my own heart, been trying all sorts of combinations to save all of a fiver at best


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

And we have a winner...










Clean Your Car do a gun with swivel as the first connection to the innards so really neat, Bear Force new style adapter next, done.

Did the patio and paths with it today, nice weight and balance, swivel is great and the native hose into the adapter stayed sound.

Fingers crossed for some longevity.


----------

